# Unable to connect USB External Harddrive [SOLVED]

## Etherealflaim

syslog says, when I plug it in:

```
Apr  2 23:27:22 decibel usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Apr  2 23:27:25 decibel usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Apr  2 23:27:36 decibel usb 1-7: device descriptor read/all, error -110

Apr  2 23:27:36 decibel usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Apr  2 23:27:51 decibel usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Apr  2 23:27:51 decibel scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Apr  2 23:27:51 decibel usb-storage: device found at 5

Apr  2 23:27:51 decibel usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Apr  2 23:27:56 decibel Vendor: HDS72808  Model: 0PLAT20           Rev: 0000

Apr  2 23:27:56 decibel Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Apr  2 23:27:59 decibel udevd-event[6814]: wait_for_sysfs: waiting for '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0/bus' failed

Apr  2 23:28:03 decibel udevd-event[6814]: wait_for_sysfs: waiting for '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0/ioerr_cnt' failed

Apr  2 23:28:26 decibel usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel usb 1-7: device firmware changed

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 5

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel sd 5:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel sd 5:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel sd 5:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel sd 5:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel sdc : READ CAPACITY failed.0 

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel sdc : sense not available. 

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel sd 5:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel sdc: Write Protect is off

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel sdc: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdc

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel usb-storage: device scan complete

Apr  2 23:28:31 decibel usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

Apr  2 23:28:36 decibel usb 1-7: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start

Apr  2 23:28:36 decibel usb 1-7: can't read configurations, error -110

Apr  2 23:28:36 decibel usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

Apr  2 23:28:42 decibel usb 1-7: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start

Apr  2 23:28:42 decibel usb 1-7: can't read configurations, error -110

Apr  2 23:28:42 decibel usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

Apr  2 23:28:47 decibel usb 1-7: device descriptor read/8, error -110

Apr  2 23:28:52 decibel usb 1-7: device descriptor read/8, error -110

Apr  2 23:28:52 decibel usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

Apr  2 23:28:57 decibel usb 1-7: device descriptor read/8, error -110

Apr  2 23:29:02 decibel usb 1-7: device descriptor read/8, error -110
```

Often I only got the -110 errors and it trying constantly higher and higher numbers, but this time it got a little farther before it died.

This drive works fine when I plug it into my laptop, which is also running gentoo.

Laptop (works):

```
eko@winter ~ $ sudo emerge --info

Password:

Portage 2.1_pre7-r3 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O3 -ftracer -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O3 -ftracer -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac aalib alsa apache2 avi bash-completion bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cairo calendar cdr crypt curl curlwrappers dba dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd fbsplash fluxbox foomaticdb fortran freetype gd gif glitz gnupg gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 icewm imap imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kqemu latex lzw lzw-tiff mailwrapper mikmod mjpeg motif mozdevelop mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mysql mysqli ncurses nsplugin objc offensive oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png postgresql pppd python qt quicktime readline ruby samba sdl session spell ssl svg tcpd tetex tidy tiff timidity truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb vhosts vorbis wma xfce4 xinerama xml xml2 xmlreader xmlrpc xmms xosd xpm xv xvid xvmc zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_synaptics input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_fglrx video_cards_ati video_cards_vga video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS

eko@winter ~ $ uname -a

Linux winter 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP PREEMPT Sun Mar 26 21:42:09 EST 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ GNU/Linux

eko@winter ~ $ 
```

Desktop (has the problem):

```
eko@decibel ~ $ sudo emerge --info

Password:

Portage 2.1_pre7-r3 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.seren.com/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.llarian.net/ http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac aalib alsa apache2 avi bash-completion bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo calendar cdr cli crypt ctype cups curl curlwrappers dba dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd expat fastbuild fbsplash fluxbox foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran freetype ftp gd gif glitz gnupg gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 icewm imap imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kqemu latex lzw lzw-tiff mailwrapper memlimit mikmod mjpeg motif mozdevelop mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mysql mysqli ncurses nptl nsplugin objc offensive oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png posix postgresql pppd python qt quicktime readline ruby samba sdl sensord session simplexml soap sockets spell spl ssl svg tcpd tetex threads tidy tiff timidity tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb vhosts vorbis wma xfce4 xinerama xml xml2 xmlreader xmlrpc xmms xosd xpm xprint xsl xv xvid xvmc zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vga video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS

eko@decibel ~ $ uname -a

Linux decibel 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 #7 SMP Sun Apr 2 18:11:45 EDT 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ GNU/Linux

eko@decibel ~ $ 
```

Anyone know what the issue could be?  Should I try downgrading my kernel?

[SOLVED] See last post

----------

## fangorn

I had some similar problems with some chipset combinations. Sometimes the USB chipset on the mainboard and the IDE-USB adapter in the external harddrive do not work very well together.

Problem could be fixed with a kernel change (the file a bug for the 2.6.16 kernel). If it worked with other kernel version it is likely to work again after a kernel change, else you will have to experiment.

----------

## Etherealflaim

This probably sounds like a stupid question, but I don't want to waste the kernel developer's time...

Are there documents or an FAQ telling what to include in a kernel bug report, and with a list of the mailing lists to which the bug reports should be sent?

~Kyle

----------

## Etherealflaim

I just downgraded to 2.6.15-gentoo-r8, and it still has the problem.  Is it worth it to go back down to 2.6.15-r5 (which is no longer in portage, i'd have to overlay it) to try, or should I send in a bug report now and wait to hear back from them?

Also, should I try it with vanilla-sources and see if that changes anything?

----------

## Etherealflaim

After prowling the forums for awhile, I stumbled upon a person who fixed a problem by unloading uhci-hcd, so I decided to load all of my usb stuff as modules.

A reconfigure and a reboot later, I realize that I have a USB keyboard and scrounge around in the closet to find a PS/2 one... but then I modprobe ohci-hcd, ehci-hcd, and uhci-hcd, and the keyboard works.

Modprobe usb-storage, it loads okay.

Plug in the device... same issue.

rmmod uhci-hcd.  same issue, modprobe it again.

rmmod ehci-hcd.  BLINK BLINK BLLLLLLLLINK.  Works.

Thanks for all of your help, and I hope this helps someone else out!

~Kyle

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@Etherealflaim:

thanks & also thanks to everyone involved fixing this

anyone know why ehci_hcd is such a pita ?

----------

